# pain



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

I remember Andros posting links regarding pain with Hashimoto's and/or Hypothyroidism and I would really appreciate it if she or anyone else with the links could repost them.

I have been having such annoying pain in my shoulders, fingers, knees and toes. This is in addition to the plethora of other symptoms that I experience. I will be off to see more doctors soon to see if I can finally receive treatment for something, be it thyroid or otherwise.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adelaide (Jul 19, 2012)

sleepylady said:


> I remember Andros posting links regarding pain with Hashimoto's and/or Hypothyroidism and I would really appreciate it if she or anyone else with the links could repost them.
> 
> I have been having such annoying pain in my shoulders, fingers, knees and toes. This is in addition to the plethora of other symptoms that I experience. I will be off to see more doctors soon to see if I can finally receive treatment for something, be it thyroid or otherwise.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I don't know about Andros' post but I would like to read it as well. I had HORRIBLE pain. Tendonitis, joint pain, muscle pain was horrible and burning in the thighs was awful. The higher dose of synthroid has virtually cleared most of it up except for the muscle pain... which is fibromyalgia they say. As if that helps. Just a label. I still hurt. I'm sorry you're in pain. It is hell. You have my empathy. I'm trying to drop down from 15mg of prednisone but it's hard to do when the pain comes back. We must remain optimistic. There is a solution somewhere out there. I believe that.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you Adelaide.

I think I could deal with it, but with every doc virtually throwing up his hands, it is very frustrating.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sleepylady said:


> I remember Andros posting links regarding pain with Hashimoto's and/or Hypothyroidism and I would really appreciate it if she or anyone else with the links could repost them.
> 
> I have been having such annoying pain in my shoulders, fingers, knees and toes. This is in addition to the plethora of other symptoms that I experience. I will be off to see more doctors soon to see if I can finally receive treatment for something, be it thyroid or otherwise.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Here you go, Honey Bunny!! I am sorry you hurt so much. We would like to see recent lab results and ranges. Are you getting the FREE T3 run?

Myopathy from hyper.
http://www.medicalonly.com/2007/07/27/thyrotoxicmyopathy_hyperthyroidism

Myopathy from hypo
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1010480/

peripheral neuropathy
http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/peripheralneuropathy/detail_peripheralneuropathy.htm

http://www.suite101.com/content/thyroid-disease-and-neuropathy-symptoms-a140669


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Andros,

Thanks for links.

I had Free T3 run in Oct of last year. It was 3.4. 
Range 2.2-4.4

Free T4 latest was January
.98 range. 82-1.77

TSH latest was January as well 1.03

Range. 45-4.5

Last TPO October
<6 
Range 0-34

TgAb 20
Range 0-40

TSI
63%
Range
0-139%

S
2 nodules FNA-largest one 1.1cm

Biopsy benign
Colloid
Macrophages
Cloudy
Red

I have been tested for Mercury and lead poisoning as well
as some test for Lyme and Erlichia.

You have mentioned Trab and TBII. I'm not sure
how to get those tested when I can't get anyone to listen.

Cold extremities,major brain fog, fatigue, memory issues, hearing, anf
probably others I can't recall.

All other tests normal as far as I can tell.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your FT-4 is way below mid range which is 1.29, yours is .98

Has anyone ever addressed this?


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

I keep mentioning it to all of the doctors that I have seen. They just keep saying that my TSH is fine and everything is in normal range. I'm sure everyone on the board has heard that at least once!

The DO I saw told me that with the blood results that I have and the symptoms that I present with, I could NOT be hypothyroid, because my results should be off the charts in relation to how I feel.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sleepylady said:


> Andros,
> 
> Thanks for links.
> 
> ...


It is hard to say what happened in January w/the FT4 and the doc did not run FT3 at that same time. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh. FT4 is incredibly low in the range.

Because you have a high titer of TSI (hyper), it could be that your FT4 is converting really fast to FT3 but we will never know w/o the 2 tests being run together. TSH does not help as there usually is a lag time.

You are welcome for the links. It makes me feel useful! LOL!!!

If you have TSI, dollars to donuts you have Trab and TBII. I do not like to assume and I won't but there is a trend that what I have said is usually true.

TBII (Thyrotrophin Binding Inhibiting Immunoglobulin)
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1969138 (good test for TSHR)

Trab (Thyroglobulin antibody) TSH receptor antibody
http://jcem.endojournals.org/content/83/11/3781.full

See if you have this lab in your area...........
http://www.healthcheckusa.com/


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sleepylady said:


> I keep mentioning it to all of the doctors that I have seen. They just keep saying that my TSH is fine and everything is in normal range. I'm sure everyone on the board has heard that at least once!
> 
> The DO I saw told me that with the blood results that I have and the symptoms that I present with, I could NOT be hypothyroid, because my results should be off the charts in relation to how I feel.


He could be right but apparently he did not "consider" the alternative which is HYPERTHYROID which is what I suspect.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

FT4 when FT3 was run was .96

Range was still .82-1.77

Andros,

Can you explain the hyper theory with low FT4 and FT3 at 58%?

I get a little confused.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I had severe joint pain when i was diagnosed with hashimotos. every few days it would be a different joint but always in my wrists and fingers. started on levothyroxine which cleared my other symptoms but didn't touch the joint pain. I was even given very strong anti inflamitories but nothing worked. u could visibly see the swelling... even in my jaw!! Dr finally checked my antibodies and i was referred to a rhuemy.

When was ur last antibody test?? worth looking into


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Mouthy

What did they do for you?

Last test for antibodies was almost a year ago.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sleepylady said:


> FT4 when FT3 was run was .96
> 
> Range was still .82-1.77
> 
> ...


Antibodies!! There are blocking, binding and stimulating antibodies which when active skew the numbers on the Thyroid Panel.

We already know you have TSI (stimulating) and it is reasonable to expect that you have blocking and binding antibodies as well.

blocking antibodies
http://www.suite101.com/lesson.cfm/19330/2899/4


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Now we just have to find someone to test for them!

That should be interesting.

Is this neuropathy a burning feeling? Today I feel like I got run over by a truck.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I was diagnosed with palindromic arthritis within minutes of my first appointment. Unfortunately its not treatable in this form but usually turns into another form of arthritis which is treatable... they think mine is Lupus now as apparently there is a link with thyroid treatment and Lupus??

I get the burning sensation in my joints and sometimes my skin is sore to touch.

Hope u find someone to give u those tests!! xx

I highly recommend cod liver oil capsuals, they have worked wonders with the swelling. 
My father in law has just sent me a glucosamine oil that u rub onto the sore areas before bed... i tried it last night for the first time and my finger ARE less swollen but with palindromic it comes and goes (attacks can last a few hours or a few weeks) so im not sure if it worked but im going to keep using it a while and hopefully see some results.

GOODLUCK!!


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't notice any swelling. I just feel burning pain. My feet feel as if someone is always stepping on them.

Could be fibro too, but from what I have read , many cases of fibro are thyroid in
disguise".


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

sleepylady said:


> I remember Andros posting links regarding pain with Hashimoto's and/or Hypothyroidism and I would really appreciate it if she or anyone else with the links could repost them.
> 
> I have been having such annoying pain in my shoulders, fingers, knees and toes. This is in addition to the plethora of other symptoms that I experience. I will be off to see more doctors soon to see if I can finally receive treatment for something, be it thyroid or otherwise.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I have Hashi's as well. And experinced horrible pain as well all over my joints. Ive had all kinds of test run and they came back normal. Until my endo did a vit. D profile on me. It was almost non-exestince. So now i have to take a perscribed dose of vit D.

You might wanna get that checked if you havent already.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

I did get Vit D checked. Vit D 3 actually. It was 21 range 38-100

Doc told me to take 5000 mcg Vit D daily. I did that for several months. Got tested again. Not sure if test was same because ranges were different. That time Vit D was slightly high. Symptoms however have gotten worse


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sleepylady said:


> Now we just have to find someone to test for them!
> 
> That should be interesting.
> 
> Is this neuropathy a burning feeling? Today I feel like I got run over by a truck.


Sometimes the neuropathy is a burning feeling. I used to sleep with my feet hanging over the edge of the bed they burnt so bad. My hands too.

{{{{sleepylady}}}}


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

My problem is I truly believe my thyroid function
is the problem, however I cannot find a doc to help.

Wish you were my doctor Andros!


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

OK.

I see a lot of myself in all of you who have been diagnosed with Hashimoto's.

Does anyone have a any suggestions as to which specialty of physician I should see next?

I have been to GP, Gyn, Endo, DO, and ENT. Should I pick one of these specialities again or try a new one. With whom do you think I might have the most luck listening to my plight?

Thanks.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Thinking maybe a Rheumatologist.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry, but how about a list of the symptoms?


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Well, I have a plethora of symptoms CA! LOL!!

Cold hands/feet, intolerance to cold, dry skin, foggy brain, very spotty short term memory, pain in hands, feet, shoulders-I feel like I have a hard time getting around and I feel very disconnected most of the time. Fatigue.

Weight fluctuations as well. Right now the pain, fatigue, coldness, and cognitive impairment are winning the war with me.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Also major hair shedding


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Your symptoms are common to many disorders. That's why you need a good internist to run a good workup and rule out.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

I had an internist. He ran tests. The Endo ran tests, the DO ran tests. I still feel awful and getting worse
I thought maybe a diff kind of doctor might help.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

What disorders? And what tests?


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Does anyone have any suggestions as to what other tests may be ordered for other issues?

I truly believe that SOMETHING is wrong with me.

The doctors I have been to don't seem to think a low in the range FT4 is a problem because every doctor I have been to only cares if the results are in range or not.

I have been tested for Lyme, Erlichia, Mercury and Lead poisoning. I have had several blood tests showing a complete blood panel. ANA, and other antibodies tests(in addition to thyroid tests) have been run and show normal results in so far as I have been told.


----------

